# Back to the Basics?



## Revelations (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys,
So although I have never had problems getting shredded for summer, I have always had issues in the past with losing a good amount of Lbm. I will omit I am guilty of cutting calories too far right out the gate and adding in tons of cardio. This summer I want to do it right! I am ending my bulk on a P/P/L routine that treated me well, but my question is if I should stick with the program or switch to a strength based program? I guess I would just like to here what some other people's training consist of on a cut. Currently, I switched to a 3 day full body focusing on just the basic compounds and it seems like a nice change compared to trying to keep up with the higher volume P/P/L routine on a calorie deficit. I will add in that I am currently a natural as well which is why I was leaning towards following a strength routine, but please chime in if this isn't a good idea. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2016)

The old advice about high reps light weight on a cut is nonsense imo. If you don't give your body a damn good reason to keep muscle in a deficit it will let it go.

Run a modest deficit. Minimal cardio. Hit the weight pile hard.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

Muscle burns fat fyi 
Build muscle burn fat
Eat right and train hard and keep cardio low no more then 20-30 min about every other day. 
Besides wanting to lose weight for the summer what are your goals ?


----------



## Revelations (Apr 16, 2016)

I would say my secondary goal would be to maintain as much strength as possible while cutting up. I'm not competing and my sports days have passed, but my ultimate goal is to be at about 200 in the 10-12% range.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 17, 2016)

Body splits never worked for me.. 
I do this for a example 
Monday : chest 
Tuesda: back 
Wednesday : arms 
Thrusdsy: shoulders 
Friday legs 
Saturday off 
Sunday maybe touch up stuff if I'm bored
I keep my rep rage all over the place but focus more on bodybuilding but I add power lifting unto my routines every now and then to keep my strength going up.
If u need more examples hit me up.
I got a 440 lbs bench
675 lbs dead lift 
650 lbs squat for the power lifts


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 17, 2016)

Salty if those are your true numbers why don't u do a PLing meet? U ever considered doing one? If that bench is with a pause and squat is below parallel then u have some good numbers homie.


----------

